# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات الأربعاء 2017/04/26 و القنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Wednesday ( Merceredi)26.04.2017 (GMT+00)*  *GMT+00*                                                                                                                              *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *17:30    FC Barcelona  – Osasuna* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Lemar TV HD*  *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Tolo TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *18:30    Valencia C.F  – Real Sociedad* *SportsMax* *– Intelsat 53°W – 3820 R 3255 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -4003 V 8680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *19:30    Deportivo La Coruna   –   Real Madrid CF* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Lemar TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Tolo TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *German DFB Pokal 2016/2017 2016/2017* *18:45    Bayern Munich –  BV Borussia Dortmund* *Das Erste* *-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11541 V 22000 -FTA* *Das Erste HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11494 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *NTV Spor / NTV Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *Match! TV* *-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *English Premier League* *18:45    Arsenal FC  – Leicester City* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *ESPN +* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *19:00    Crystal Palace FC – Tottenham Hotspur* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *French Cup* *19:05    Paris Saint-Germain   – AS Monaco FC* *Sport1* *-Astra 19.2°E -12480 V 27500 -FTA* *France 3  HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W-11509 H 29500 -FTA(Multistream)* *-Eutelsat 5°W- 11554 V 29950 -(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *-Hotbird 13°E-11681 H 27500 -(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Moroccan Pro League* *18:00    Fath Union Sport de Rabat   –  Ittihad Tanger* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *Egyptian League* *13:45    El Dakhleya   –   Misr Almaqasa* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *16:00    Al Ettehad Al Sakandary  – Tala’ea El Gaish* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *18:15    Aswan   – Al Sharkeyah* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *Professional Football League – Palestine* *13:00    Thaqafi Tulkarm   –   Shabab Al Khalil* *Palestine Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -12645 H 27500 -FTA* *Turkey Cup 2016/2017* *17:45    Medipol Basaksehir F.K   –  Fenerbahce* *ATV Avrupa* *-Turksat 42°E -12615 V 4800 -FTA* *ATV Turkey* *-Turksat 42°E -11628 H 6666 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11791 H 16000 -FTA* *ATV Turkey HD* *-Turksat 42°E -11896 H 11200 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Belgium Jupiler League* *18:30    Club Brugge KV  –  KV Oostende* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Copa Libertadores* *22:30    Atletico Mineiro – Libertad* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Croatia 1.NHL League* *14:00    NK Lokomotiva Zagreb   –  NK Istra 1961* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *16:00    Inter Zapresic   –  Cibalia* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *18:00    HNK Hajduk Split  –  RNK Split* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Brazil Cup* *22:30    Santos AP -Paysandu* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Greece Cup* *16:00    AEK Athens  – Olympiacos CFP* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Serbian Cup* *14:30 Cukaricki -FK Crvena zvezda* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *17:00 Vojvodina -Partizan* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Coppa Italia Lega Pro (Final)* *15:00    Venezia   –  Matera* *Rai Sport 1* *-Hotbird 13°E-11804 V 27500 -FTA* *Russian Premier League* *14:00    Gazovik Orenburg   –  Zenit St. Petersburg* *Match! TV* *-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *16:30    CSKA Moscow  –  Lokomotiv Moscow* *Match! TV* *-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *Thursday 27 Apr 2017 *  *Copa Libertadores* *0:00    FBC Melgar -Independiente Medellin* *SporTV 3* *-Star One 75°W-3660 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One C1 65°W-3800 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SporTV 3 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *0:45    Atletico Paranaense –  Flamengo* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)*   *0:45    CA Penarol- Palmeiras* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg*

----------

